# 02A swap into my MKIII ABA



## CompVR (May 28, 2010)

Been planning for a long time to ditch my 020 trans and finally am close to doing so. 
So far I have: 
Passat B3 16v 02A trans 
tdi mount bracket 
bolts to go from trans to engine 
starter + starter bolts 
full hydro swap incl the abs 4whl disc from MKIII (so i have master cyl) 
shift box and cables 
both seals for RMS 
TO bearing and input shaft seals are new. 
Rear trans mount bracket 
Also have clutch, pressure plate, and flywheel. 

There may be things I'm forgetting or do not know and I've been searching for threads related to this but not coming up with many concrete things other than this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5661727-o20-to-o2a-swap-checklist&p=76995092 

Only question I have now is what sort of special tools might I need, sockets, etc? I'm mostly thinking just things for the clutch like an alignment tool and something to lock the flywheel. Anything else you can mention is appreciated like anything that makes the job easier. Picking a weekend to do it and going to have a friend assist me. 

Pretty sure I got everything I need to get it going just looking for some advice.


----------



## CompVR (May 28, 2010)

I've gone through it again and again and I'm pretty sure I got everything together to get this installed. Just wondering about what tools I might need to do the job. Mostly this focuses on the clutch everything else I should have covered, however any advice you can give me is much appreciated.


----------



## the_kernel114 (Apr 6, 2010)

sounds like you got everything, im doing a 02j swap while im swapping an aeb 1.8t into my car. so im kinda in the same boat as you. i don't think the tdi front bracket is needed but i have read lots of conflicting info on that subject.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

I would recommend a reinforced clutch fork, The stock units have a history of failing. 

http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/?page_id=261&shopp_pid=3 

Avoid the IE fork, as there have been lengthy reports of poor craftsmanship on this part.


----------



## CompVR (May 28, 2010)

rstolz said:


> I would recommend a reinforced clutch fork, The stock units have a history of failing.
> 
> http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/?page_id=261&shopp_pid=3
> 
> Avoid the IE fork, as there have been lengthy reports of poor craftsmanship on this part.


 Doing the swap now since my 020 clutch is failing. I'm going to retain the stock fork for now since it won't be long till I pull the ABA to make it into an ABF with a turbo setup. I'd be damned if that thing fails before I were to even put 10k on it. Also read about using a 14mm deep socket in place of the clutch alignment tool. That works good right? 



the_kernel114 said:


> sounds like you got everything, im doing a 02j swap while im swapping an aeb 1.8t into my car. so im kinda in the same boat as you. i don't think the tdi front bracket is needed but i have read lots of conflicting info on that subject.


 It's not needed if you mod the ABA bracket by adding a nut further down but it's a heck of a lot larger than the ABA bracket and I tend to trust it more because it fits, doesn't have to have a nut welded to it to work, and because of its size. I was worried that if I ever made any power that a modded bracket would snap like a twig.


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

sorry to thread jack, gotta ask if anything originally from the 020 can be used with the 02j. future plans for the project I'm working on.:beer:


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

it ranges from "no" to "needs to be modified" depending on what you want to do.

now back to the real thread... sure that'll probably at least help, even if it isn't perfect.


----------



## CompVR (May 28, 2010)

Bx V-dubber said:


> sorry to thread jack, gotta ask if anything originally from the 020 can be used with the 02j. future plans for the project I'm working on.:beer:


You can use the clutch cable I believe but you need some sort of intermediary mechanism to operate the clutch. I has seen someone do that I think with a mkII. Most either get a Euro Van cable clutch or go hydro. I personally like Hydro and I had the oppertunity to get a whole 4 whl disc swap from a GTI. 
To my knowledge I don't know of anything else from this that can be reused for 02J I think you even need different axles.


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanx guys.


----------



## CompVR (May 28, 2010)

Work is in progress. Many beer will lose their lives tonight.


----------



## CompVR (May 28, 2010)

Crap I just noticed I have no speed sensor. W/e I can still tell about how fast I'm going based on gear + RPM; at least until I acquire a sensor.


----------



## CompVR (May 28, 2010)

Heh pressure plate to flywheel bolts that the stealership gave me are too long... Called them up. Oh yeah actually there are two sets, one is 8mm shorter and from the CDN diesel. Great now I got to wait another day to finish the clutch because of this.


----------



## CompVR (May 28, 2010)

Well after a long hard labor it is finally done. I'm quite impressed with the spec stage 3+ and the 8.2lb ACT flywheel I got for it. That stage 3 is going to take some getting used to... I'm not accustomed to my tires spinning when I downshift nor stalling when pulling out in 1st. 
I noted after install that even if I did have a speed sensor my wire wouldn't reach anyway so that's gonna need fixed; Reverse switch plug doesn't reach either.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

reverse switch is overrated, just wire up a sweet jet-fighter missile launch toggle on your dash instead... or tie it off and ignore it.

speed sensor... meh to that as well, you can download a free app to most any phone with a gps sensor to read mph. or almost any gps unit will do it too.

These are the 2 things that go through my mind every time I look at my speedo and reverse switch and think I should hook them up...

nice work though, always good to see that people complete their projects :thumbup:

Oh, if you find the 02A shifting sloppily, it's not your fault, they jsut naturally are; most of that can be corrected by swapping the 02A shift box/cables/tower for 02J units. You just need to mount the box from underneath and the tower is a direct fit.


----------



## CompVR (May 28, 2010)

Nah shifting seems fluid to me could be shorter but that's more a matter of modding the current shift box. Found a nice guide on making a custom short shifter for it which I may get into some day.. Perhaps its because I have the early shift tower (found in early Passat B3 and Corrado G60) sans relay lever bracket that the shifting seems smooth.

As for the speed sensor I just picked one up and then lengthened the wires for both reverse switch and speed sensor not really difficult at all.


----------

